# Best APC



## ae1whia (Jan 10, 2011)

Hi all
Opinions and views on whats is the best APC please?

Cheers


----------



## White-r26 (Dec 14, 2010)

They all do the same job really, I've got some daisy apc from tesco to do shuts, badges, grills and interior and some poorboys apc with degreaser for the engine bay etc.

4:1 exterior 10:1 interior


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ae1whia (Jan 10, 2011)

Thanks for the info, a visit to tesco it is.

AW


----------



## centenary (Sep 5, 2010)

Flash! I use this on doorshuts and plastic under the bonnet. Really good stuff imo.

Beep, beep :driver:


----------



## scoob666 (Mar 15, 2009)

99p lemon stuff from "one stop".... watered 5-1 it does everything except the engine. Use this 1-1 and it will cut through anything with the use of a brush i find it 100 times better at shifting engine muck that a certain retailers own brand 500ml bottle of specialized engine degreaser at 8 times the price


----------



## GSVHammer (Feb 7, 2009)

Tescos value APC about 28p for 750ml.


----------



## Mad Ad (Feb 7, 2011)

I like the Meg's APC 1-10 for general use and 1-4 heavy soiled.


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

How does megs apc compare to AG interior shampoo spray?

I think apc can be used on interior cloth.


----------



## Carshine (Nov 11, 2009)

Meguiars APC or Chemical Guys Green Clean


----------



## Mr Yellow (Apr 30, 2009)

It is, by nature, all purpose! Chances are that one product may well be better in a certain area than another but the other likely is better elsewhere. APCs are compromise products for someone who doesn't know exactly what cleaning job they will be doing. If you were specific about your job then you would be able to get something better for less money... but it wouldn't be all purpose!


----------



## ae1whia (Jan 10, 2011)

Thanks for the input folks, I will be using it for door shuts and under wheel arches


----------



## Mr Yellow (Apr 30, 2009)

Id probably go for a mild degreaser. Try using some TFR at 30% ish.


----------



## ae1whia (Jan 10, 2011)

THanks, what is TFR?


----------



## A.B (Feb 8, 2010)

Traffic Film Remover


----------



## A.B (Feb 8, 2010)

Stardrops APC from Asda is very good from interior to exterior.


----------



## ae1whia (Jan 10, 2011)

Thanks to all for the info

AW


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

stardrops exterior wise - about £1 from most places buy in bulk now :lol: took 3/4's of the stock last time

interior wise - flash - just did this offer on amazon for interest  - http://www.amazon.co.uk/Flash-Purpose-Liquid-Cotton-Fresh/dp/B0046U8IGS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1300701736&sr=8-1 £5.80 for six litres even costco could not beat this.


----------



## Mr Yellow (Apr 30, 2009)

Ninja59 said:


> even costco could not beat this.


I think that Costco simply choose not to! Amazon have a massive audience and can afford to make pennies on a product. Even still, if you were buying real bulk, the amazon price is not that spectacular.


----------



## Mean & clean (Aug 19, 2007)

Stardrops is good and it's cheap. I've used it for engine bays, and interiors as well as around the house.


----------



## wadoryu (Jan 28, 2010)

scoob666 said:


> 99p lemon stuff from "one stop".... watered 5-1 it does everything except the engine. Use this 1-1 and it will cut through anything with the use of a brush i find it 100 times better at shifting engine muck that a certain retailers own brand 500ml bottle of specialized engine degreaser at 8 times the price


hey i work for one stop's whch shop. oakdale near the hospital?. favourite at the moment is dettol. smells of apples and then i know i can lick my car ad not get MRSA.


----------



## scoob666 (Mar 15, 2009)

wadoryu said:


> hey i work for one stop's whch shop. oakdale near the hospital?. favourite at the moment is dettol. smells of apples and then i know i can lick my car ad not get MRSA.


This was the Alder Hills one... though i am in the car place next door to that one quite alot....


----------



## E38_ross (May 10, 2010)

door shuts and under wheel arches....Bilt Hamber Surfex HD. epic product!


----------



## Robw757 (Mar 7, 2011)

I bought some of Lidl's W5 Multi Purpose Cleaner today for 99p. I tried it diluted 4:1 and it seemed ok for general dirt apart from really solid crud around door hinges which it didn't touch.

I haven't tried Megs APC or Super Degreaser, which is best for heavy crud?


----------



## tom-225 (Aug 30, 2009)

I love the Chemical Guys Green Clean, although ive found them alk to be pretty much the same the effectiveness seams to just be down to the dilution ratio.


----------



## MirfieldMat (Mar 13, 2011)

i bought some asda smart price apc for 19p. It says not to use on carpets and fabrics though, i didnt check the label first.
however, i tried it on my floor mats and they seem fine. then used it to clean my one of my dads seats as my carpet wet and dry vac blew up on me, and it so far seems ok. 

whats the worst that could happen to carpets etc by using it? ive dilluted it to about 1:10 in a spray bottle.


----------



## npj (Feb 21, 2011)

I use Flash, costs about £1.50 and I dilute it about 1:20 and put into a spray bottle. This is great around doors, the boot and around the engine bay paint/plastic, have not tried it on the engine/grease.


----------



## Robw757 (Mar 7, 2011)

I wouldn't have thought it would do much damage at that dilution. 

I posted before about some W5 APC from Lidl, to be honest I don't think this stuff is very safe for use on paintwork, I tried some for cleaning around petrol cap and it seemed to dull the paint a little. For underneath wheel arches though it's great.

I think if you are using an APC on the paintwork of an expensive car it is best to stick to those products that are specifically designed for that purpose. I have just bought some AG Clean All, so going to give that a try.

Rob


----------



## OGGYsri (May 12, 2010)

G101 or for more greasy areas Surfex HD


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

Daisy APC all the way, it's indecently cheap but performs well. Also worth a mention even though it's not strictly an APC is Valet Pro interior shampoo, I use it on everyting from carpets to trim to trampolines and plastic garden Kids toys and it does a fab job. Not as cheap though.


----------



## wadoryu (Jan 28, 2010)

scoob666 said:


> This was the Alder Hills one... though i am in the car place next door to that one quite alot....


alder hill hmmmm can't think which one that is. but one stop is just rebranded daisy with a different smell but cheaper so buy it.


----------

